# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Yamaha Robot

## nzhuhu

Anh em có ai biết con robot này không, hình mình lấy trên Printer về chứ lục tung google không có thông tin con này. Hình ghi là Robot Z-II

----------

luan1704

----------

